# Moose: [Studie Versuchspersonen]



## Moose (30. September 2004)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Radsportes!

Es ist mal wieder soweit: die nächste *sportmedizinische Studie* steht an, und ich rekrutiere mal wieder *gesunde männliche Probanden zwischen 18 und 35 Jahren*.

Ich möchte mich besonders an diejenigen wenden, die schonmal bei mir "untersucht" wurden und diejenigen, die ich von den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten her kenne. Grund: ich brauche *sehr zuverlässige Personen*, die vier mal innerhalb von zwei Wochen Nachmittags/ Abends in die Sportmedizin kommen können. 

Die Teilnahme lohnt sich für die Betreffenden in sofern, als dass sie damit zwei leistungsdiagnostische Tests machen, deren Ergebnisse sie ausgehändigt bekommen. Sowohl ein Stufentest mit Laktat-Schwellen Bestimmung als auch ein Test zur maximalen Sauerstoffaufnahme wird durchlaufen. Danach zwei 70 minütige "Dauertests". Alles mit Spiroergometrie (also mit Maske), Herzfrequenzmessung und Laktatproben. Einer der Dauertests wird so im GA1 Bereich anzusiedeln sein, der andere GA2/ EB.

Die Zeiten der Tests sind relativ flexibel, am besten zwischen 15.00 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr für die Eingangstests und zwischen 15.00 Uhr und 19.00 Uhr für die Dauertests.
Am Tag vor den Tests und am Testtag sollte nicht übermässig (bzw. am Testtag selber gar nicht) trainiert werden. Die Ernährung vor allen Tests sollte so ähnlich wie möglich sein. Zwischen den Tests müssen mindestens zwei Tage liegen, alle Tests sollen innerhalb von zwei Wochen abgeschlossen sein.

Bitte meldet Euch per PM bei mir, gerne auch schon mit Vorschlag für die "Lieblings-Testtage".
Wie gesagt: meine Freunde haben Vorrang!


----------



## tozzi (30. September 2004)

Bin wieder dabei !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (30. September 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> meine Freunde haben Vorrang!


Hehe. Glaubst Du, Du findest soviele Freiwillige, dass Du schon sortieren musst?
So einen ähnlichen Test habe ich schonmal bei einer Kollegin in der Sportmedizin gemacht (aber in Bezug auf Kreatinstudie). 
Scharf auf neue Ergebnisse bin ich nicht, aber wenn Du neue Probanden benötigst, melde ich mich auch freiwillig!
Genaueres kannst Du uns ja bei der nächsten Tour erzählen.


----------



## Moose (30. September 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe. Glaubst Du, Du findest soviele Freiwillige, dass Du schon sortieren musst?



Oh, ja!!!
Letztes Mal war die Studie zeitaufwändiger, trotzdem musste ich Leute wegschicken!


----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2004)

ICH ICH ICH   ich will auch mal wenn ich darf?

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (30. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ICH ICH ICH   ich will auch mal wenn ich darf?
> 
> Grüße.



Hurra!
Natürlich darfst Du!!
(Eigentlich ist die ganze Studie nur ein Vorwand um mal Deine VO2 peak zu bestimmen!!)


----------



## Moose (30. September 2004)

@Einheimischer: ich vergaß zu erklären, dass man während der Tests nicht reden darf (wegen der Spiromaske).
Das heisst: *Man darf auf keinen Fall singen ! ! !*


----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2004)

das ist ja doof ... und summen? darf ich wenigstens summen - ich fürchte auch nicht, dann sing ich halt "innerlich", mach ich sowieso immer  
Verrat aber ja nicht dieses VO2 peak Dingens da tozzi, der verwendet das sonst gegen mich  

Ich freu mich schon!

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (30. September 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja doof ... und summen? darf ich wenigstens summen - ich fürchte auch nicht, dann sing ich halt "innerlich", mach ich sowieso immer
> Verrat aber ja nicht dieses VO2 peak Dingens da tozzi, der verwendet das sonst gegen mich
> 
> Ich freu mich schon!
> ...



Gesummt wird auch nicht ... !!!

 - ich kann mir Prof.Dr. Kindermann beim Betrachten der Ergebnisse schon vorstellen: "... was, 60min Belastung ohne zu Atmen??? ...sagen Sie mal, kommt der Mann aus Kirkel???"

Ach ja, von wegen Trainingsspionage: alle Ergebnisse sind streng vertraulich und nur gegen Bestechungsgelder in Form von XT Ketten etc. einzufordern (das war Spass - echt vertraulich, wenn Du Wert darauf legst, da gibt es gar nichts!)


----------



## dieselmartin (30. September 2004)

Schade

ich wuerde auch gerne - aber wenn ich erstmal aus KL nach SB gekommen bin, bin ich bestimmt total ausser Atem (kann ja weder mitm Rad noch mitm Auto langsam machen 

Und Herrn Kindermann wollte ich schon immer mal kennen lernen ...

Also wenn du noch wen zum verheizen brauchst ... ich bin bereit (ob sich meine Lunge seit dem Bund vergroessert hat ???? )

m;


----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2004)

Ach Quatsch, war doch nur Spass, von mir aus kannst du die Ergebnisse auch ans schwarze Brett hängen, ich fürchte nur, es wird sich niemand dafür interessieren. Es sei denn es springen wirklich ein paar Ketten für dich dabei raus...  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (30. September 2004)

diesmal haut es auch bei mir zeitlich hin...
verfüge über mich !   

kann ich auch GEGEN den einheimischen, also nebeneinander fahren ? ohne singen hätte der keine chance


----------



## Moose (30. September 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal haut es auch bei mir zeitlich hin...
> verfüge über mich !
> 
> kann ich auch GEGEN den einheimischen, also nebeneinander fahren ? ohne singen hätte der keine chance



Hey, super!
Hier verwirklicht sich gerade die Zusammenstellung der Traum-Probanden-Gruppe!

Also nebeneinander fahren geht leider nicht, weil alle auf demselben Rad fahren sollen (es geht also höchstens übereinander ... nein!).
Man könnte dem Einheimischen ja einen Stöpsel in die Spiro-Maske machen, dann hätten wir alle mal eine Chance!

*Ernsthaft: Danke für das rege Feedback. Das wird eine gute Studie, da bin ich mir sicher. Zuverlässig seid ihr ja auch alle. Freut mich total. 
Mitte/ Ende nächster Woche kann es wahrscheinlich schon mit den ersten Leuten losgehen. Ich würde gerne vor Weihnachten mit der Datenaufnahme fertig sein. Insgesamt brauche ich 20 Leute. 10 fitte (das seid ihr!!! und 10 unfitte (da nehme ich Sportstudenten)*

@dieselmartin: wenn Du das mit den vier Terminen einrichten kannst, dann gerne.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. September 2004)

Ich hab DIE LÖSUNG: Ich singe vorher einfach auf Band und wir lassen das ganze dann während der Tests laufen - oder ich brenne gleich eine DVD!!! voll mit Einheimischers Greatest Hits  @leeqwar - Pech gehabt  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (30. September 2004)

Hab dir ne e-mail geschrieben, wenn du mich brauchst, verfüge über mich!


----------



## Limit83 (30. September 2004)

Spitze!    Bin dabei!   
Und dann nehme ich einen Platz unter den 10 Unfitten. Bin ja ab morgen offiziell Sportstudent.   
Im Ernst: Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Und habs mir auch überlegt, dass ich das ganze wenn möglich noch vor oder um Lemberg herum machen will. So dass ich dann zufrieden in meinen Ruhemonat eintauchen kann...   

Gruß Limit!


----------



## snoopy-bike (1. Oktober 2004)

Ok,
lass mir dann auch mal meine Unfitness schwarz auf weiß bestätigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. Oktober 2004)

bin in der nächsten zeit zwar nicht in der gegend, kann aber virtuell mitmachen. 
ich würd dir alle 5 sec. meine herzfrequenz mailen.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (1. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Freunde des Radsportes!
> 
> Es ist mal wieder soweit: die nächste *sportmedizinische Studie* steht an, und ich rekrutiere mal wieder *gesunde männliche Probanden zwischen 18 und 35 Jahren*.



Unfair    !, Keine Grufties - Dabei hätt ich so gern mitgemacht  
Bei gesund und zuverlässig kann ich ja noch mithalten - aber 35 ?? Was willst Du denn mit den Jungspunden eigentlich - richtig leistungsfähig wird man erst ab 40   

Werd mich heute Abend mit ner extra Portion Nudeln trösten - Bis dann


----------



## Moose (1. Oktober 2004)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> lass mir dann auch mal meine Unfitness schwarz auf weiß bestätigen!



ähhhmmm ... ich würde sagen: schau'n mer mal!


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2004)

Oh Mann fühle ich mich so schlecht, dass ich heute den Test nicht durchgefahren bin. Gehe aber total auf dem Zahnfleisch!

@Moose ich hoffe es versaut dir nicht deine Untersuchung???


----------



## Moose (22. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann fühle ich mich so schlecht, dass ich heute den Test nicht durchgefahren bin. Gehe aber total auf dem Zahnfleisch!
> 
> @Moose ich hoffe es versaut dir nicht deine Untersuchung???



Natürlich nicht!
Mir hat es ja selber fast das Herz zerissen, Euch so leiden zu sehen. Du hättest mal bei leeqwars Test anwesend sein sollen. Heute war wohl Quältag  
Bin mal gespannt auf die Laktatwerte. Mit den Daten kann ich natürlich trotzdem was anfangem, schliesslich bist Du fast bis zu Ende gefahren.
Wenn das jetzt jemand liest, dann will keiner mehr mitmachen bei der Studie 
Wir sind aber alle gespannt auf snoopy und den Einheimischen!!!


----------



## 007ike (22. Oktober 2004)

nun gut, ich werde mich dann mal mental auf Montag vorbereiten. Irgendwie muß ich das diesmal schaffen! wäre doch gelacht. Und auf die beiden Helden bin ich auch gespannt.

Ach [email protected] gib mal laut, bist du durchgefahren?


----------



## leeqwar (23. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> nun gut, ich werde mich dann mal mental auf Montag vorbereiten. Irgendwie muß ich das diesmal schaffen! wäre doch gelacht. Und auf die beiden Helden bin ich auch gespannt.
> 
> Ach [email protected] gib mal laut, bist du durchgefahren?




gegen das was mir am montag bevorsteht, war das alles kindergeburtstag   
stichworte gefällig ? weisheitszahn, chirug, "knochen wegschneiden" ...   

klar war hart. will aber nicht zuviel verraten, da ich nicht weiss, wieviel ich die anderen testpersonen beeinflusse. schreib dir ne pm.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2004)

Bei euch artet alles in einen Wettbewerb aus  Momentan würd ich vieleicht so an die 35 Watt schaffen 
Im Ernst @moose also wenn das irgendwie machbar ist, würd ich das ganze gern in ca. 2 Wochen hinter mich bringen? Ich glaube auch, dass es im Moment nix bringt, da ich mich gerade mal wieder von einer Erkätung (oder sowas) erhole  Ich denke bis dahin werd ich wieder einigermaßen fit sein und auch mein neues altes Winterbike reaktiviert haben, so dass ich endlich wieder mit Grundlagentrainig anfangen kann für nächstes Jahr, wird wohl dieses Jahr etwas schwerer werden, da sich mein treuer Schlechtwettertrainigspartner ja unbedingt eine "Altfrauenverletzung" zulegen musste  ... naja was solls, trink ich den Glühwein halt alleine 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Schlafstörungen in den Griff bekommen, dann bin wieder der alte 

Grüße.

P.s. Ich habe seit St. Wendel weder gebiket, noch gesungen ... will damit sagen: Macht euch bei der nächsten Ausfahrt auf was gefasst - Ohropax sind feige! 

@leeqwar

Viel Glück am Montag, ich drück dir die Daumen und leide mit dir!


----------



## tozzi (23. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...wird wohl dieses Jahr etwas schwerer werden, da sich mein treuer Schlechtwettertrainigspartner ja unbedingt eine "Altfrauenverletzung" zulegen musste  ... naja was solls, trink ich den Glühwein halt alleine



Beim Glühweintrinken bin ich natürlich wieder mit im Training !
Schlage vor, daß ich oben an der Kirkeler Burg glühweintrinkend auf Dich warte, während Du im Wald fleißig Deine Einheiten fährst.  
Alle 2 Stunden dann Kontrolle der Trainingsleistung an der Weinstation...
Grüße


----------



## 007ike (23. Oktober 2004)

Mensch Jungs,

schön von euch zu hören! 
@Tozzi guter Vorschlag! 
@Einheimischer hab seit einer Woche auch Schlafstörungen, keine Ahnung warum??? Dieses Jahr wollte ich auch mehr direkt nach der Arbeit trainieren, sprich in Gegend Kirkel. Vielleicht könnte ich ja Tozzi vertreten bis er wieder heil ist? Müßtest dich dann nach meinen Arbeitszeiten richten? Das können wir ja mal bei einer Tasse Kaffee besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (23. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Das können wir ja mal bei einer Tasse Kaffee besprechen.


..Tasse Kaffee zwischendurch ist natürlich auch gut !


----------



## Limit83 (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute! 
Schön wieder was von euch zu hören/lesen! Also die Tests sind zwar echt anstrengend! Machen aber Laune und selbst wenn man sie nicht durchfährt gehts einem danach so richtig sch.. äh gut natürlich!
Schlechte Nachricht: Benni ist heut auf em Präsidententrail gestürzt und ich hab momentan zwei goldene Schwinns zu Hause, da er mit dem Krankenwagen abtransportiert wurde... Arm kaputt. Nix allzu schlimmes hoffentlich. Genaueres folgt noch. Und das, nachdem er in Lemberg die Abfahrten nur so runtergeflogen ist, so dass es Snoop und mir schon schwer viel dran zu bleiben. Hoffentlich bekommt der jetzt keine Blockade auf den Abfahrten!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (23. Oktober 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Schön wieder was von euch zu hören/lesen! Also die Tests sind zwar echt anstrengend! Machen aber Laune und selbst wenn man sie nicht durchfährt gehts einem danach so richtig sch.. äh gut natürlich!
> Schlechte Nachricht: Benni ist heut auf em Präsidententrail gestürzt und ich hab momentan zwei goldene Schwinns zu Hause, da er mit dem Krankenwagen abtransportiert wurde... Arm kaputt. Nix allzu schlimmes hoffentlich. Genaueres folgt noch. Und das, nachdem er in Lemberg die Abfahrten nur so runtergeflogen ist, so dass es Snoop und mir schon schwer viel dran zu bleiben. Hoffentlich bekommt der jetzt keine Blockade auf den Abfahrten!
> Gruß Limit!



hey benni, guckst du forum ?  
gute besserung !!!   

zumindest sucht ihr euch ne gute zeit für eure frakturen. im sommer wäre es ärgerlicher...


----------



## Einheimischer (23. Oktober 2004)

@tozzi

jaja dass würde dir so passen 

@007ike

klar, können wir gerne machen und `ne Tasse Kaffe bleibt bestimmt noch für tozzi übrig 

@Limit

richte Benni schöne Grüße aus und gute Besserung, echt blöd wenn sowas passiert  .

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (23. Oktober 2004)

Was muss ich denn da lesen? Ihr stürzt einfach so? Ich glaube, mindestens einen muss es immer erwischen pro Saison ... 

Gute Besserung an Benni.

@Einheimischer & 007ike: Will auch Grundlagen trainieren  muss doch an euch dranbleiben. Sagt mir bitte Bescheid wann ihr euch zum Kaffee trefft.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2004)

@leequar mal viel Glück für deine Zahngeschichte! laß dich nicht kaputt machen!  

@Einheimischer + Wiseman da wir am Montag ja beide zum Test kommen, könnte der Einheimische wenn er Zeit hat dazu stoßen, dann könnten wir das mal locker besprechen? Oder wir treffen uns navh dem Test von Wiseman in Limbach im Rumpelfass oder beim Einheimischen im Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Wiseman (24. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, bin ich am montag mit dem stufentest ab 16:00 Uhr dran. wird bestimmt 17:00-17:30 bis ich fertig bin mit duschen.
Von mir aus, auch im Rumpelfass oder im einheimischen Wohnzimmer. Ich bin da sehr flexibel 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Oberaggi (24. Oktober 2004)

Wie sieht's bei Euch aus? Hätte Ihr auch ein paar Grundlagen für Mittelstreckler im Programm. Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass wir z.B. nur jede 2. Runde mitfahren und in der Zwischenzeit bei Tozzi den Glühwein kontrollieren.


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2004)

@007ike+wiseman

Normalerweise sehr gerne, allerdings bin ich leider morgen Abend unabkömmlich. Wir müsten einen anderen Termin nehmen evtl. Mittwoch?

@oberaggi

aber klar doch (siehe anderer Thread), Alkohol gibts allerdings nur am Kirkler Burgmarkt, Saarbrücker Weihnachtsmarkt und beim Uphillrace in Hauenstein, ansonsten ist strengste Trainingsdisziplin angesagt 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2004)

Mittwoch Abend hab ich noch nix vor. Du mußt nur noch die lokation wählen und dann planen wir mal schön.


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2004)

wie ihr wollt, gerne bei mir, ich komme aber auch ins Rumpelfass.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (24. Oktober 2004)

Wobei wir mal wieder bei eiern stundenlangen, nein sag doch du bitte was du machen willst, mir ist es egal  

Also Gut Rumpelfass, 19 Uhr?
Bitte aber jetzt mal gleich sagen ja! 
oder nein!
Aber nicht, ja aber wegen mir auch wann anders


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2004)

JA! 

Kennst Du Spongebob und Patrick? 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (24. Oktober 2004)

Woah! Spongebob und Patrick  ich schrei mich weg 

Mittwoch 19:00 Uhr Rumpelfass. OK.
Aber wo ist das , aber ich werde das schon finden. Kirkel kann ja nicht so gross sein.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2004)

Rumpelfass ist in Limbach!!! Ganz einfach zu finden: In Limbach erste Ampel rechts ab > 500m auf der rechten Seite.









Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (24. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> In Limbach erste Ampel rechts ab


Jetzt muss man nur noch aus der richtigen Richtung kommen.....
Ich nehme mal an aus Richtung Autobahn.
Sowieso kein Problem für mich, da ich Mittwoch nicht kann (Es sei denn ihr braucht länger für eure Beratung)


----------



## leeqwar (25. Oktober 2004)

pfff... toll, ich sehe wahrscheinlich aus wie rocky 4, wenn er nach april ruft und ihr trefft euch für die wintertrainingsplanung.   
wundert euch nächstes jahr bloss nicht, wenn ich mein eigenes süppchen koche und einen auf witzack mache   

aber zurück zum thread-thema:
immerhin konnte ich heute noch ein wenig spass haben. ich fand es wirklich nicht schlimm (@moose: stichwort "kurzzeitgedächtnis") und konnte einiges über mich lernen. zum abschluss des tests muss ich sagen, dass es super interessant war die geleisteten trainingseinheiten mal auf papier zu sehen. ok, die 2 meter breite schweiss-pfütze am freitag war auch cool.  
ein bild von heute aus dem folterkabinett von doktor phibes äh fast doktor moose gibts auch:


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Oktober 2004)

An dir hängt ja ein Laptop drann - was wohl passieren würde wenn man Alt+Entf drücken tät? Hohoho 

Am Mittwoch darf natürlich jeder kommen der möchte 

@oberaggi

Ja genau aus Richtung Kirkel, in Richtung Homburg. Wie gesagt erste Ampel rechts, Richtung TÜV, nach ca. 500m auf der rechten Seite --> Rumpelfass.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (25. Oktober 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> An dir hängt ja ein Laptop drann - was wohl passieren würde wenn man Alt+Entf drücken tät? Hohoho
> 
> Am Mittwoch darf natürlich jeder kommen der möchte



... und kommen kann...   

aber der laptop hängt natürlich zum cheaten dran. nur so kann ich ein halbwegs brauchbares studienergebnis erzielen.

_um während dem test unendlich viele energiepunkte zu erhalten geben sie "f"-"u"-"m"-"i"-"c" über die tastatur ein_


----------



## Moose (25. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ... und kommen kann...
> 
> aber der laptop hängt natürlich zum cheaten dran. nur so kann ich ein halbwegs brauchbares studienergebnis erzielen.
> 
> _um während dem test unendlich viele energiepunkte zu erhalten geben sie "f"-"u"-"m"-"i"-"c" über die tastatur ein_



   
Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum das bei mir nicht funktioniert!
Bei mir hilft F U M I C ... <Enter> gar nichts. Ich werde es jetzt mal mit S T A N G E R ... <Enter> probieren. Wenn das nichts hilft, dann S P I T Z <Enter>, dann reisst es aber vielleicht den Laptop aus der Wand 

Grüße an den leidenden Leeqwar!


----------



## Wiseman (25. Oktober 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei wir mal wieder bei eiern stundenlangen, nein sag doch du bitte was du machen willst, mir ist es egal
> 
> Also Gut Rumpelfass, 19 Uhr?
> Bitte aber jetzt mal gleich sagen ja!
> ...


Ich weis, ich habe schon ja gesagt, aber ich fahre mittwochs meinen ersten Test und schaffe 19:00 Uhr zeitlich leider nicht. Ich schätze mal es wird eher 19:30 - 20:00 Uhr, aber dafür bringe ich dann unsere Moose mit, wenn sie es einrichten kann. Wäre nett, wenn ihr auf uns wartet oder euch gleich etwas später trefft. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (25. Oktober 2004)

Gut dann. !9.30 Uhr, wir wissen uns schon zu unterhalten


----------



## leeqwar (26. Oktober 2004)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße an den leidenden Leeqwar!



danke.   

hab bis heute abend probiert ohne tablette auszukommen, bis ich dann eine neue dimension von schmerzen kennenlernen durfte...   
inzwischen geht es aber


----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> pfff... toll, ich sehe wahrscheinlich aus wie rocky 4, wenn er nach april ruft



*ADRIAAAAAN!  * 


Rocky : Adrian! 
Adrian : Rocky! 
Rocky : Adrian! 
Adrian : Rocky! 
Rocky : Adrian. 
Adrian : Rocky. 

- aus -


----------



## Uwe G. (26. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute...

Rumpelfaß??? Geht Ihr da einen Zischen? Wenn ja, in welches Rumpelfaß?

Habe Bikeverbot, meine Freundin iss evtl. am pauken und ich dann wohl langeweile...... 

Wenn das bei euch kein geheimes Treffen eines noch geheimisvolleren Zikrels, wie dem der Antihippokraten aus dem Film Anatomie ist, käme ich gerne mal mit.    

Grüße, Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (26. Oktober 2004)

Lieber Uwe, dieses Treffen ist, da es hier in einem öffentlichen Forum vereinbart wurde sehr schwer geheim zu halten. Als wir dies bemerkt haben, haben wir uns entschlossen lediglich über unser Wintertraining und bikes im allgemeinen zu diskutieren. Sollte dieser Inhalt dir zuträglich sein, steht einer Beteiligung deinerseits nichts im Wege und du bist, wie alle Anderen herzlich willkommen!  
Rumpelfass in Kirkel-Limbach


----------



## leeqwar (26. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> *ADRIAAAAAN!  *
> 
> 
> Rocky : Adrian!
> ...



stimmt adrian hiess die. wer hiess april ? die aus knight rider (ausser bonnie)? au mann, es wird zeit, dass ich wieder ein richtiges rad unter die beine bekomme...    wo soll das noch hinführen...


----------



## Uwe G. (26. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt adrian hiess die. wer hiess april ? die aus knight rider (ausser bonnie)? au mann, es wird zeit, dass ich wieder ein richtiges rad unter die beine bekomme...    wo soll das noch hinführen...



April war die Journalistenfreundin der Ninja-Turtles.   

Die da heißen: Raphael, Michelangelo, Donantello und Leonardo. Aber der oberschärfste ist ihr Meister... die sprechende Ratte.... Meister Splinter.....


----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2004)




----------



## Moose (26. Oktober 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> danke.
> 
> hab bis heute abend probiert ohne tablette auszukommen, bis ich dann eine neue dimension von schmerzen kennenlernen durfte...
> inzwischen geht es aber



Oh je, Schmerzen ... .
   
Naja, bei Deiner Laktat-Toleranz müssen es wirklich echte Schmerzen sein!


----------



## Limit83 (26. Oktober 2004)

Also um mal wieder bei dem Thema zu bleiben! Ich finde so ein Leben als Versuchskanninchen echt geil! Denn es ist verdammt interessant seine eigenen Grenzen kennenzulernen. Und so einem Masochisten wie mir macht das auch noch Spaß!    Will die Studie auch gleich nochmal - natürlich besser - fahren und hab mich auch schon für eine andere angemeldet.


----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2004)

ich hab das goldene stufentestabzeichen für tapfere teilnahme an allen untersuchungen dieser art innerhalb eines semesters


----------

